# Can't RDP or VNC externally to windows 7 pc



## pvd2006 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a home pc running Windows 7 ultimate that I can't connect through RDP/VNC from an external network. I can connect internally from an other computer connected to network though. 

1.Remote Assistance is allowed with "Allow connections from computers running any version of remote desktop" selected. 

2.Network Discovery is turned on.

3. Accept incoming connections in TightVNC checked. 

4. Ports 3389, 5800, 5900 forwarded to my internal IP hosting VNC/RDP servers which is 192.168.1.64 inside my router. Also have tried putting
computer/private IP into DMZ Mode which made no difference. 



ISP: AT&T DSL
Modem/Router: 2wire 2701HG-B. 
ports forwarded: 3389, 5800, 5900 to computer hosting VNC/RDP server
Windows Firewall: Off
security software: None

I've been googling and trying to figure this out for a few days with no luck. I've also had my friend try to RDP/VNC to me and it didn't work. I have registered with no-ip.com and have the dynamic dns update tool installed on the same computer. Tried to access with my no-ip.com name but that doesn't make a difference. 

What else can I do?


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi,

Have you tried LogMeIn Free? https://secure.logmein.com/US/products/free


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

I've used pcAnywhere for years. Others here use TeamViewer, still others use VPN software.
That being said, my most common issues are with IP changes, followed by someone turning off the pcAnywhere host.

So, I'd suggest checking your external IP address to make sure that it's the correct one. Visit something like What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address to verify.

Beyond that I'd have to wonder if all the no-ip stuff and the dynamic DNS stuff are just making things to durned complicated.

FWIW - I use Gateway IP Monitor (free from here: NETIKUS.NET ltd >> HOME :: Products :: Gateway IP Monitor ) and it emails me when the external IP address changes. That means I can dispense with the no-ip and dynamic DNS stuff.


----------



## pvd2006 (Jan 30, 2011)

> Hi,
> 
> Have you tried LogMeIn Free? https://secure.logmein.com/US/products/free


I actually have in the past and it did seem to work pretty well. I will try that again. Hopefully I can use it at work to connect to my home PC. I should as I am a administrator at work on the domain. 



> I've used pcAnywhere for years. Others here use TeamViewer, still others use VPN software.
> That being said, my most common issues are with IP changes, followed by someone turning off the pcAnywhere host.
> 
> So, I'd suggest checking your external IP address to make sure that it's the correct one. Visit something like What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address to verify.
> ...


I haven't tried PCAnywhere. I did however check my external ip at What Is My IP Address - Shows Your IP Address. I also checked the public IP in my 2wire which is the same of course. I always used the correct external address because I was at my house when testing it. No-ip seems to work as far as I've seen. 

For now I will try logmein Free and see how that goes at work. I would like to eventually narrow down the root cause for not being able to RDP/VNC to my external IP though.


----------



## pvd2006 (Jan 30, 2011)

So yesterday I was at work and I logged in using logmein free and it worked great. Then all of a sudden VNC started to work. However, RDP is still not working. I have port forwarded 3389.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the RDP server machine using a static address? If not maybe your portforwarding to the wrong machine.


----------



## pvd2006 (Jan 30, 2011)

no it uses DHCP through the 2wire router. I have the no-ip client which keeps me updated on my external ip address and also the gateway ip monitor which emails me now when my ip changes. 

I used logmein to remote into my home pc and went to firewall configuration page and set tcp port 3389 to be forwarded to the machine hosting remote desktop. My router forwards ports by computer name\private IP. I ensured the private IP was correct but still couldn't connect. the computer at work is running Windows 7 as well.


----------

